# Pac-12 not streaming preseason games



## HoopsCoach (Feb 1, 2021)

Does anyone know why the Pac-12 decided not to stream non-conference preseason games?  I was looking at USC and UCLA's website (and other pac-12 schools) and they don't seem to have streaming services for the home games.  It sucks as I've heard that there will be no fans allowed at games.  Can anyone confirm this?  

It's really too bad.  you would think that since they're not letting fans in the games, they'd at least stream them...shit, I see TONS of basketball games on the feed but no soccer.  I should be, but not surprised...thanks in advance


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 1, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> Does anyone know why the Pac-12 decided not to stream non-conference preseason games?  I was looking at USC and UCLA's website (and other pac-12 schools) and they don't seem to have streaming services for the home games.  It sucks as I've heard that there will be no fans allowed at games.  Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> It's really too bad.  you would think that since they're not letting fans in the games, they'd at least stream them...shit, I see TONS of basketball games on the feed but no soccer.  I should be, but not surprised...thanks in advance


Maybe still working out the schedule/logistics?


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Maybe still working out the schedule/logistics?


I hope cause some decent games on the schedules this week!


----------



## soccer661 (Feb 1, 2021)

From what I am hearing Pac 12 networks still working on schedule...
Hopeful that most will be streamed- fingers crossed!
Need to get Sling again...lol!


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 1, 2021)

soccer661 said:


> From what I am hearing Pac 12 networks still working on schedule...
> Hopeful that most will be streamed- fingers crossed!
> Need to get Sling again...lol!


thanks for the 411!  much appreciated


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2021)

soccer661 said:


> From what I am hearing Pac 12 networks still working on schedule...
> Hopeful that most will be streamed- fingers crossed!
> Need to get Sling again...lol!


Hope so. Looking forward to some games.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 1, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> I hope cause some decent games on the schedules this week!


Is there one place to see the schedule of all women's D1 soccer games (including pre-season)?


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 1, 2021)

Dubs said:


> Is there one place to see the schedule of all women's D1 soccer games (including pre-season)?


you can go to conference networks (ACC, Pac-12, WCC, etc) or go to the schools website but not sure if they have them in one location.  Baby steps!  lol


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dubs said:


> Is there one place to see the schedule of all women's D1 soccer games (including pre-season)?


*I posted this last week but there are no pre-season games listed,* "Scroll down to the most current games. Then click into one of the teams playing. It will take you to their site. And, look for the streaming link from the schools site."
2020 NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Schedules (presented by All White Kit)


----------



## dk_b (Feb 1, 2021)

HoopsCoach said:


> you can go to conference networks (ACC, Pac-12, WCC, etc) or go to the schools website but not sure if they have them in one location.  Baby steps!  lol


I've been pinging among schools' posted schedules.  My kid's school's games are now up to 13 out of 16 to be viewable one way or another even though I think their own posted schedule shows 9.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 1, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> *I posted this last week but there are no pre-season games listed,* "Scroll down to the most current games. Then click into one of the teams playing. It will take you to their site. And, look for the streaming link from the schools site."
> 2020 NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Schedules (presented by All White Kit)


Thank you!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dubs said:


> Thank you!


It looks like they added pre-season games.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 1, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It looks like they added pre-season games.


To Sling?   If so where do you see the Sling schedule?   Looked last night and didn't see anything.   Found The Disney Showcase from Jan., but no college soccer.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> To Sling?   If so where do you see the Sling schedule?   Looked last night and didn't see anything.   Found The Disney Showcase from Jan., but no college soccer.


I've never subscribed to Sling. Not sure.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> To Sling?   If so where do you see the Sling schedule?   Looked last night and didn't see anything.   Found The Disney Showcase from Jan., but no college soccer.


ESPN + is the network usually broadcasting those games.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 1, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> ESPN + is the network usually broadcasting those games.


I've only seen UCLA on Pac-12 network and on ESPN in the post-season


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 1, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> ESPN + is the network usually broadcasting those games.


ESPN + has no college soccer games listed.


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 1, 2021)

Question- I have Youtube TV and thought I could watch Pac 12 college soccer games. Is there an app anyone can recommend where I can actually watch and record? Is Ronku the best option besides dish network?


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 1, 2021)

BYU vs Weber St (1/30/21)
					

Get ready for exciting soccer action from the BYU women’s soccer team as the Cougars fight to take down the competition.




					www.byutv.org


----------



## HoopsCoach (Feb 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> BYU vs Weber St (1/30/21)
> 
> 
> Get ready for exciting soccer action from the BYU women’s soccer team as the Cougars fight to take down the competition.
> ...


I think they have their own network, which is totally cool!


----------



## soccer661 (Feb 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Question- I have Youtube TV and thought I could watch Pac 12 college soccer games. Is there an app anyone can recommend where I can actually watch and record? Is Ronku the best option besides dish network?


I'm not 100% sure, my hubby is the expert but we have a Roku and every season do a Sling subscription (mostly for Pac 12 since our DirectTV does not carry it) and Sling also carries many of the other conferences as well...we get our fill of college games! And works on TV and phone app... & we get it for multiple devices.... I know everyone does it differently but this has worked for us...


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 2, 2021)

soccer661 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, my hubby is the expert but we have a Roku and every season do a Sling subscription (mostly for Pac 12 since our DirectTV does not carry it) and Sling also carries many of the other conferences as well...we get our fill of college games! And works on TV and phone app... & we get it for multiple devices.... I know everyone does it differently but this has worked for us...


Thats exactly my problem. We have Direct TV and cant get Pac 12 soccer games. I hope this works. I need my fix. Thank you


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 2, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> Thats exactly my problem. We have Direct TV and cant get Pac 12 soccer games. I hope this works. I need my fix. Thank you


Have a Long Island Ice tea. And, watch the EPL.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 3, 2021)

soccer661 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, my hubby is the expert but we have a Roku and every season do a Sling subscription (mostly for Pac 12 since our DirectTV does not carry it) and Sling also carries many of the other conferences as well...we get our fill of college games! And works on TV and phone app... & we get it for multiple devices.... I know everyone does it differently but this has worked for us...


We are slingers as well.


----------



## younothat (Feb 7, 2021)

Not preseason but UCLA women @ Pepperdine at 1pm


			https://wccsports.com/watch/?sid=457226


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 7, 2021)

Is there a place to women college games on replay?


----------

